# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Μειωμενη αποδοση ψυγειου ντουλαπα Bosch

## zevage

Το παρόν θεμα ειναι παραλληλο με το:http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...999#post600999.
Για την αντικατασταση του παλιου μας και διαπιστωμενα ενεργοβορου GE αγόρασα τελικά, μετά απο πολύ σκεψη-φιλοσοφία, ενα μεταχειρισμένο  Bosch KAD62A70/06, φαινομενικά σε καλή κατάσταση. 
Αφου το άφησα 24ωρες να "ξεκουραστεί" το εβαλα σε λειτουργία. Σημειώνω οτι δεν το εχω τοποθετησει στην κανονική του θέση, δεν το εχω συνδεσει με δικτυο νερού και ειναι άδειο. Μετά την έναρξη διαπίστωσα τα εξής:
- Σχεδόν αθόρυβο και κατανάλωση 110 W εως 95 W. Ειναι φυσιολογικη τοσο λίγη καταναλωση σε αυτη τη φάση?
- Αρχισε να κατεβάζει θερμοκρασία απο τους 23c (καταψυξη-συντηρηση) πολύ αργά. Η συντήρηση πάρα πολύ αργά, η κατάψυξη καπως πιο γρήγορα. Μετά απο αρκετες ώρες (πάνω απο 12) η συντήρηση έπιασε 4 και η καταψυξη -16. Μετα απο 24 ωρες (περίπου) τα πράγματα αντιστράφηκαν. Η συντηρηση πιάνει 4 σχετικα γρηγορα ενω η καταψυξη δεν κατεβαινει κατω απο -12 και μετά ανεβαινει στους -6 (περιπου) και παλι απο την αρχη. Η ανοδος - πτωση στην καταψυξη γίνεται μόνη της χωρις να πειράξω κατι (ανοιγμα κλεισιμο πορτας, διακοπη-εκκινηση συσκευης). Το ίδιο και στην συντήρηση όπου ανεβαίνει στους 5-5.5 C και μετά πέφτει σχετικά γρήγορα στους 4. 
Αφου διαβασα παλαιοτερο θεμα για ομοιο ψυγειο GE, το απενεργοποίησα  και το έκανα "λαμπίκος" στο πίσω τμήμα. Μεχρι το φύσηξα με αέρα. Τωρα υπολογίζω να το εκκινήσω μετά απο ενα 24ωρο (δηλαδη σε λιγες ώρες).
Παραθέτω μερικες φωτογραφιες, οι οποίες είναι πριν την καθαριότητα.
Υπαρχει κατι που θα πρεπει να προσεξω ή να κανω οταν το ξαναβαλω σε λειτουργία?
Εχετε καμια παρατήρηση κοιτώντας τις φωτογραφίες?

----------


## tipos

Το ψυγείο είναι επισκευασμένο, έχει γίνει αντικατάσταση του μοτέρ.
Το γεγονός ότι δεν κατεβάζει κάτω από -12 στην κατάψυξη μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κακή πλήρωση υγρών. Το R600 απαιτεί ακρίβεια, δεν γίνεται πλήρωση μόνο με μανόμετρα, χρειάζεται ζυγαριά ακριβείας.
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες παράγοντες βέβαια όπως μειωμένες στροφές στον ανεμιστήρα κατάψυξης ή στον ανεμιστήρα κοντεσερ,φραγμό τριχοειδή κτλ.

----------


## zevage

> Το ψυγείο είναι επισκευασμένο, έχει γίνει αντικατάσταση του μοτέρ.
> Το γεγονός ότι δεν κατεβάζει κάτω από -12 στην κατάψυξη μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κακή πλήρωση υγρών. Το R600 απαιτεί ακρίβεια, δεν γίνεται πλήρωση μόνο με μανόμετρα, χρειάζεται ζυγαριά ακριβείας.
> Υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες παράγοντες βέβαια όπως μειωμένες στροφές στον ανεμιστήρα κατάψυξης ή στον ανεμιστήρα κοντεσερ,φραγμό τριχοειδή κτλ.


Αντικατάσταση του μοτερ δεν είμαι βέβαιος διότι το πήρα σχεδόν όσο κάνει το μοτερ μόνο του!!
Οπότε τι προτείνεις να κάνω?

----------


## tipos

Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο όσο αφορά το μοτέρ αλλά από το εργοστάσιο δεν βάζει κανένας κατασκευαστής βαλβίδα πλήρωσης. Αυτό με κάνει να ανησυχώ για διαροη. Για πιο λόγο θα έβαζε κάποιος ψυκτικός βαλβίδα πλήρωσης;
Εσύ αν η βλάβη είναι στο ψυκτικό κομμάτι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Το μόνο πού μπορείς να δεις είναι αν οι ανεμιστήρες δουλεύουν με όρεξη και όχι αργά.
Το ψυγείο κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να το δει επαγγελματίας ψυκτικός.

----------


## zevage

> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο όσο αφορά το μοτέρ αλλά από το εργοστάσιο δεν βάζει κανένας κατασκευαστής βαλβίδα πλήρωσης. Αυτό με κάνει να ανησυχώ για διαροη. Για πιο λόγο θα έβαζε κάποιος ψυκτικός βαλβίδα πλήρωσης;
> Εσύ αν η βλάβη είναι στο ψυκτικό κομμάτι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Το μόνο πού μπορείς να δεις είναι αν οι ανεμιστήρες δουλεύουν με όρεξη και όχι αργά.
> Το ψυγείο κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να το δει επαγγελματίας ψυκτικός.


Επισκευή πρέπει να εχει γίνει σίγουρα διοτι στη φωτο με τη σερπαντινα υπάρχει κόληση σε ενα ευθυγραμμο σωληνάκι (δεν ξερω την ορολογία).
Ο ανεμιστηρας στην σερπαντινα νομιζω οτι δουλεύει καλά. Επίσης οταν ανοιγω την πόρτα και πατάω το μπουτόν οι ανεμιστήρες ακουγονται ζωηρά.
Με προβληματίζει οτι δουλεύει καταναλώνοντας απο 110w εως 90w. Δεν ειναι λίγα? 
Εδώ να σημειώσω οτι σημερα που το εβαλα σε λειτουργία στην αρχή τράβαγε 77W και το μοτερ δεν ακουγότανε. Το σταμάτησα και επανεκίνησα και πήρε.
Αν το βάλω στην σούπερ ψύξη τώρα που δεν εχει πιάσει τελικές θερμοκρασίες πειράζει?

----------


## tipos

Το ψυγείο αν είδα σωστά είναι inverter. Τα watt είναι καλα, δεν τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα αυτό το ψυγείο, αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με τι ζήτηση έχει.
Προσωπικά με απασχολεί ότι δεν κατεβάζει κάτω από -12.
Δοκίμασε και με το super να δούμε πως αντιδρά.
Κάτι ακόμα που παρατήρησα είναι ότι άσχετα με την επισκευή που έγινε, όποια και αν είναι αυτή, δεν έχει αλλαχτεί το φίλτρο. Είναι μεγάλο λάθος του τεχνικού όταν κάνει επισκευή στο ψυκτικό κομμάτι να μην έχει αλλάξει το φίλτρο.

----------


## zevage

> Το ψυγείο αν είδα σωστά είναι inverter. Τα watt είναι καλα, δεν τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα αυτό το ψυγείο, αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με τι ζήτηση έχει.
> Προσωπικά με απασχολεί ότι δεν κατεβάζει κάτω από -12.
> Δοκίμασε και με το super να δούμε πως αντιδρά.
> Κάτι ακόμα που παρατήρησα είναι ότι άσχετα με την επισκευή που έγινε, όποια και αν είναι αυτή, δεν έχει αλλαχτεί το φίλτρο. Είναι μεγάλο λάθος του τεχνικού όταν κάνει επισκευή στο ψυκτικό κομμάτι να μην έχει αλλάξει το φίλτρο.


Το μοτερ ειδα (κοιτάζοντας πόσο κάνει για αντικατάσταση) οτι είναι inverter.
Σε 5 ωρες απο 23c πήγε η συντήρηση 12 και η καταψυξη 5.
Επίσης παρατηρώ οτι δεν εχει σταθερότητα στις θερμοκρασίες. Εκει που εχει 7 ανεβαίνει στους 8 και μετά πέφτει στους 5.

Το φιλτρο τι ειναι?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Είναι ιδιαίτερο το ψυγείο και απαιτεί γνώσεις για να εντοπιστεί το πρόβλημα. Κάλεσε ένα καλό ψυκτικό να το ελέγξει. 
Φίλτρο ψυγείου images.jpeg.jpg

----------


## zevage

> Είναι ιδιαίτερο το ψυγείο και απαιτεί γνώσεις για να εντοπιστεί το πρόβλημα. Κάλεσε ένα καλό ψυκτικό να το ελέγξει. 
> Φίλτρο ψυγείου images.jpeg.jpg


Καλεσα το σερβις της Bosch. Για αρχή εβαλαν φρεον. Το λειτουργώ γύρω στις 7 ωρες. Αυτό το διάστημα λειτουργεί ενταξει.
Ο σκοπός είναι να παρατηρήσω για κανα δύο μέρες αν απλα του έλειπε φρεον, οπότε θα λειτουργεί κανονικά, ή αν χανει φρέον και  πόσο γρήγορα το χάνει.
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής που παρατηρώ τώρα και το σερβις ειναι κλειστό: τα ψυγεία ινβερτερ σταματούν ποτέ ή δουλεύουν συνέχεια αυξομειώνοντας "στροφές" (όπως τα κλιματιστικά)? Επίσης η απόψυξη στο συγκεκριμένο γίνεται με χρονοδιακόπτη ή έχει αισθητήρα?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το μοτέρ σταματά όταν επιτυγχάνεται η επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία. Η αποψυξη ελέγχεται από αισθητήριο και πλακέτα. Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχει σταθερό κύκλο αποψυξεων, αλλά μεταβαλλόμενο.

----------


## zevage

> Το μοτέρ σταματά όταν επιτυγχάνεται η επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία. Η αποψυξη ελέγχεται από αισθητήριο και πλακέτα. Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχει σταθερό κύκλο αποψυξεων, αλλά μεταβαλλόμενο.


Κατα τη λειτουργία του το μοτερ ακούγεται πολύ λίγο (κατι σαν σφυριγμα). Ακουγεται όμως αρκετά ένας θορυβος όπως οταν χαϊδευει ενα μπαλόνι, στο πιο μπασο. Κάτι σαν ρόγχος. Ειναι φυσιολογικό ή έχει να κάνει με την ποσότητα φρέον που έχει?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Συνήθως το σφύριγμα ακούγεται από το inverter. Αν έχει λίγο φρεον μειώνεται ο θόρυβος στους συγκεκριμένους συμπιεστες. Αν έχει πολύ ο θόρυβος αυξάνεται. Στο συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ που είναι r600 δεν νομιζω να κάνει θόρυβο λόγω φρεον. Δες την χοντρή σωλήνα στο μοτέρ αν έχει πάγο ή χιόνι. Προσδιόρισε από που ακούγεται ο θόρυβος. Μήπως είναι κάποιος ανεμιστήρας? Μήπως κατά τη λειτουργία του το μοτέρ μεταφέρει κραδασμους σε μεταλλικά μέρη π.χ. χαλκοσωληνες? Μήπως το μοτέρ δεν εδράζεται σωστά στα λάστιχα, χαλαρά παξιμάδια ή έχει χαλαρώσει κάποια βίδα? Ανέβασε βίντεο αν μπορεις

----------


## zevage

Εχω ενα θεματάκι με το dispenser. Δεν αναβει το φωτάκι. Για την ακρίβεια εχει 6 led σε κυκλικη διαταξη. Ξερει καποιος τι να κοιτάξω?

----------


## zevage

Τελικά είχε διαρροή.
Επισκευάστηκε και σήμερα ειναι δευτερη ημέρα που λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Το εχω συνδέσει και με την υδρευση.
bosch repair 2.jpg bosch repair 3.jpg

Με το dispenser που δεν αναβει το φως εχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα?
Ανοιξα το πανελάκι και στη φύσα μεχρι τα led έχει 12V.

----------


## zevage

Ξεκούμπωσα την οθονη λειτουργίας και αποσύνδεσα το φις. Δυστυχώς δεν το επεξεργάστηκα - φωτογράφησα και οταν πήγα να το κουμπώσω διαπίστωσα οτι εχει δύο υποδοχές. Μπαίνει καπως μαχαιρωτά να το πώ?
Display module.jpg
Δοκιμασα και στις δυο θεσεις και τα πληκτρα αφης φαινεται να λειτουργούν σωστά. Δεν ειμαι απολυτα σίγουρος αν επηρεάζεται καποια απο τις ειδικές λειτουργίες. Δηλαδή μηπως φαινεται οτι ενεργοποιείται, για παραδειγμα η υπερψύξη, ακουγοντας το κλικ του πληκτρου αφής, αλλά τελικά μηπως δεν ενεργοποιείται.
Γνωρίζει καποιος με σιγουριά σε ποια απο τις δυο θεσεις πρεπει να μπεί?

----------

